# Help make his dreams come true.



## Elohi (Feb 21, 2015)

My 14 yr old son wants to appear on Ellen and dreams of becoming a famous pianist. A very short demonstration of his skill is posted on EllenNation via this link. 
http://www.ellennation.com/8027/adam-wants-to-play-for-ellen
Please watch and feel free to vote with the green up arrow in the upper left corner to help him get more exposure. Also if you are so inclined, PLEASE share this link so others can check it out as well. Thank you!


----------



## Elohi (Feb 21, 2015)

Why is this post greyed out?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 21, 2015)

I think it was waiting for moderation. Does it still appear greyed out to you? It doesn't to me.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 21, 2015)

It looks like it was okk'ed to me.


----------



## Elohi (Feb 21, 2015)

It's no longer grey'd out. Thanks guys.


----------



## DeanS (Feb 24, 2015)

WOW! Looks like you have a 14 year old virtuoso on your hands! We wish him all the luck in the world! Maybe you can reshoot the video with Beans & Co on the bench with him!


----------



## Elohi (Feb 24, 2015)

DeanS said:


> WOW! Looks like you have a 14 year old virtuoso on your hands! We wish him all the luck in the world! Maybe you can reshoot the video with Beans & Co on the bench with him!


Thank you!!
And that would make for some funny pictures or video. Hahaha


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 12, 2015)

I just voted! He is amazing!!


----------



## Elohi (Mar 12, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> I just voted! He is amazing!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Randi (Apr 19, 2015)

Voted. Just want to say that my jaw dropped when I watched that. He's absolutely incredible. Best of luck!


----------



## Elohi (Apr 19, 2015)

Randi said:


> Voted. Just want to say that my jaw dropped when I watched that. He's absolutely incredible. Best of luck!


Thank you so much!!!


----------

